# Mini Donkey livestock guardian? Update my new a mini donkey pics



## cat1994 (Mar 13, 2013)

Well I bought a mini donkey lol his name is Gus. My dad says he will be our guard donkey but frankly I just bought him cuz he was cute hehe We don't really have a predator problem but its sort of for his peace of mind. Anyways he's sooo cute and very sweet and gets along so well with my pigs.
Here he and I are at his new home


----------



## Bunnylady (Mar 13, 2013)

Most people would tell you that a mini donkey might be ok with one dog, but it would likely be overwhelmed if it had to deal with more than one. I have a mini mule that doesn't care for dogs, but when she goes after one, it is her space that she's defending, rather than the other animals in it. She likes to make things hot for the goats that live with her, too, just not with deadly intent.


----------



## bonbean01 (Mar 13, 2013)

I've heard that a mini donkey isn't big enough to deal with predators?  People here use a full size donkey for that purpose.


----------



## allbyme (Mar 24, 2013)

Sounds like Cat has a lil more sense than Dad. No predator problems here, he's just so darn adorable ! HEHE  Yes you would need a mammoth donkey for predator purposes.


----------



## DellD (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice donkey!


----------



## cat1994 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yeah Gus was really a present from my mom for my birthday... She figured, like my dad, that he could protect my pigs... I always understood that the larger donkeys and mules stood more of a chance against any dog. Gus doesnt like my dogs, he will chase them away, but if a pack of dogs with bad intent came along I dont see him being able to do much. Maybe he would sound an alarm lol he is very loud and vocal a lot lol. Maybe he would yell and we could come running Idk but hes part of the herd now luckily this birthday was full of surprises, my dad bought me a LGD. A Anatolian Shepherd puppy!

here is Bree my 7 week old Anatolian Shepherd... she will be the real livestock guardian


----------

